# Buying an iPad in the US?



## Snowy (Dec 13, 2008)

If I was to buy an iPad in the US, would there be any connectivity issues for using it in Canada? (on Wifi)?


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

None whatsoever. Wifi is an international standard. There is nothing US specific about it.


----------



## Snowy (Dec 13, 2008)

mikef said:


> None whatsoever. Wifi is an international standard. There is nothing US specific about it.


Thanks, just wanted to double check as I'm seriously considering buying one and didn't want any issues with using it in Canada.


----------



## Adguyy (Jun 11, 2008)

I'll wait until end of April to buy mine


----------



## King Chung Huang (May 31, 2007)

mikef said:


> None whatsoever. Wifi is an international standard. There is nothing US specific about it.


Allowable WiFi channels are regulated by country, but there are no differences between Canada and the US.


----------



## smellybook (Aug 31, 2006)

*I'm contemplating doing the same, just worried about crossing*

the border & having to declare it.


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

I'll never figure out why people worry about such things... you have a few options:

1. stay 7 days so your exemption limit is $800
2. stay less than 7 days declare it and pay the piper
3. smuggle it and take your chances

If you want it early and aren't willing to chance an encounter with the law, you take the legal option and pay whatever the cost of early adoption is.


----------



## 9780 (Sep 14, 2006)

And I don't know why people want it early... Just wait a month, see the reviews of real-world usage of it, wait for the rumoured missing apps to show up, or at least to get confirmation that the rumours were bogus, save yourself a trip if you'd go there just for that (the trip alone might be more than the price difference we'll get on the iPad in Canada! Depending on where you live of course...)

It just doesn't make sense to me, this whole "gotta get it FIRST/NOW" thing.

Patrix.


----------



## jimbotelecom (May 29, 2009)

U.S. design allows this to cross the border with no tariff charges. 

Pay GST and PST at the border.


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

jimbotelecom said:


> U.S. design allows this to cross the border with no tariff charges.
> 
> Pay GST and PST at the border.


I think this should read US *manufacture*.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

You only have to wait a month to purchase an iPad in Canada after the U.S. release.


----------



## jimbotelecom (May 29, 2009)

No it reads U.S. design same for all laptops,,,,call border services and ask.


----------



## iheartmac (Jan 5, 2006)

How does it work with Apple Care etc? If my brother gets me one and ships to Canada can I register from here?


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

mikef said:


> None whatsoever. Wifi is an international standard. There is nothing US specific about it.


What about certification within Canada since it is a radio transmission device?


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

Both of my MacBook Pros have built-in wireless cards and are both certified for Canadian use. One was purchased in the US, the other in Canada. I would assume the iPad would be the same. It would not be cost effective for Apple to have separate models for Canada and the US given the size of our market.


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

mikef said:


> Both of my MacBook Pros have built-in wireless cards and are both certified for Canadian use. One was purchased in the US, the other in Canada. I would assume the iPad would be the same. It would not be cost effective for Apple to have separate models for Canada and the US given the size of our market.


Sorry, what I meant was that although the iPad may eventually be certified in Canada it may not be so until it goes on sale. Perhaps even the reason that it is a later sale date. I doubt Customs would look real closely at it, but I assume they'd have the right to stop the importation of an uncertified radio device in Canada.


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

Atroz said:


> Sorry, what I meant was that although the iPad may eventually be certified in Canada it may not be so until it goes on sale. Perhaps even the reason that it is a later sale date. I doubt Customs would look real closely at it, but I assume they'd have the right to stop the importation of an uncertified radio device in Canada.


I assure you the wireless card within the iPad will have the certification, even on the US models.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Atroz said:


> What about certification within Canada since it is a radio transmission device?


Irrelevant.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

I live in the US. I can buy one for you and play with it, take videos and send you the videos of me playing with it. If you like... just send me the $499US.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Atroz said:


> Sorry, what I meant was that although the iPad may eventually be certified in Canada it may not be so until it goes on sale. Perhaps even the reason that it is a later sale date.


No, this is not the reason for the later sale date. The reason for the later sale date (in 7 other countries besides Canada) is so that the 3G and Wifi-only versions are on sale simultaneously. Apple wishes to ship all versions to other countries at the same time to save distribution costs..


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Lars said:


> You only have to wait a month to purchase an iPad in Canada after the U.S. release.


I am one of those "want it on first day" type people, but even I am going to side with Lars on this: there's ZERO advantage to buying it in the US apart from having it about four weeks earlier than people who buy it in Canada. It goes on sale in the US on April 3rd, and in Canada by "end of April."

Not worth the extra expense of traveling to get one PLUS you'd have to wait for the 3G model anyway (if you were thinking of buying that one).


----------



## Snowy (Dec 13, 2008)

patrix said:


> And I don't know why people want it early... Just wait a month, see the reviews of real-world usage of it, wait for the rumoured missing apps to show up, or at least to get confirmation that the rumours were bogus, save yourself a trip if you'd go there just for that (the trip alone might be more than the price difference we'll get on the iPad in Canada! Depending on where you live of course...)
> 
> It just doesn't make sense to me, this whole "gotta get it FIRST/NOW" thing.
> 
> Patrix.


I agree with waiting for it to be released in Canada, but I am in a rush to get one.
The reason being is my MIL has just been diagnosed with ALS (Lou Gehrings) and her time is limited. I know she would love to have an iPad as she loves my iPhone and the apps on it. This way she could check her emails, read books etc. without having to move around too much, which is getting more difficult everyday. 
I have a friend going to the US in a couple of weeks for a vacation anyways, so she is willing to bring it back for me. 
Personally, I would never, not declare this when going over the border. Canada Customs does have the power to seize anything you do not declare.


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

I'm flying to the UK on the 17th of April and was really hoping to have the iPad to take with me but that doesn't look possible.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

First generation, manufactured in China. 

May be flawless out of the gate but probably worth waiting to see how it does in the real world. 

Apple does a great job of customer service but the bleeding edge types get the job of discovering the first gen design flaws.


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

Snowy said:


> The reason being is my MIL has just been diagnosed with ALS (Lou Gehrings) and her time is limited. I know she would love to have an iPad as she loves my iPhone and the apps on it. This way she could check her emails, read books etc. without having to move around too much, which is getting more difficult everyday.


As Linus said, "Those are good reasons." Hope it brings her much enjoyment.


----------



## imobile (Oct 6, 2007)

*Not only what NOT declared*



Snowy said:


> I agree with waiting for it to be released in Canada, but I am in a rush to get one.
> The reason being is my MIL has just been diagnosed with ALS (Lou Gehrings) and her time is limited. I know she would love to have an iPad as she loves my iPhone and the apps on it. This way she could check her emails, read books etc. without having to move around too much, which is getting more difficult everyday.
> I have a friend going to the US in a couple of weeks for a vacation anyways, so she is willing to bring it back for me.
> Personally, I would never, not declare this when going over the border. Canada Customs does have the power to seize anything you do not declare.



And the 'vessel' it is shipped in!

Just ask trucker's 'caught' at the border .... 'park it' is the order!
( in the gated compound)


----------



## jimbotelecom (May 29, 2009)

Snowy said:


> Personally, I would never, not declare this when going over the border. Canada Customs does have the power to seize anything you do not declare.


You have nothing to worry about. there are no tariffs applicable to the device you can call customs and ask. You will pay GST and PST though.


----------



## rondini (Dec 6, 2001)

truckers caught at border.. HAHA it is to laugh

trust me, truckers are not hassled about what they have in truck when they come back into canada
The issue is what is in the trailer
and that is all that is bothered with

Also, if u happen to be in the states for another reason, in early april, for example
getting one and just having it with your carry on will not attract much comment

might want to leave the box behind is all

if u have been away for any length of time, all customs wants to her is that u got a bottle of booze and some souvenirs. I recall going to Niagara for a show at the casino
and ducking across to N.Falls outlets to get some things. were there maybe 3 hours.
coming back, guy asks where u live, how long u gone and did u buy anything.
answered, my city name, gone about 3 hours, did some outlet shopping before going to show at casino. "how much did u spend?'
50 bucks or so!
"have a nice time at the casino"

Do not insult the Customs persons intelligence, sound plausible, u will have no issues.
they no u bought something for pete's sake, just have your story be sensible


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

Has anyone been able to confirm if the iPad will be available at Best Buy on April 3rd or if its just the Apple Stores? Tim Cook's announcement wasn't clear on when Best Buy would have them only that they would have them.


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

The pundits seem to think that no it won't be available anywhere other then the Apple Stores (and online) on the 3rd. i'm strongly considering trying to pre order one tomorrow and drive down to pick it up...though not likely till the 10th.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2010)

Until we have a Canadian iBook store an iPad is not on my shopping list  Also I've been bitten being an early adopter way too often in the past. I'll wait (at least) the 30 days until it arrives in Canada, and even then I'll probably not be getting one right away if I get a first en one at all. My wife, on the other hand, is more likely to scoop one up as soon as they hit the stores here ... so I can play with hers (that is if I can pry it out of her hands for the first month or so!)


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

I'm flying to the UK on the 17th and this would be an ideal travel companion which is why I'm so interested in the US pre order otherwise I'd just wait till its available up here.

How soon is now? Pre-order timing for iPad confirmed, 5:30 am PT


----------



## vfr (Jul 22, 2009)

FWIW: I just reserved an iPad for pickup at the Buffalo, NY Apple store. You can only do this for April 3rd between 9 AM and 3 PM. After 3 PM they go back to the 'anyone that shows up gets it' pile. My reason for driving 5 hours round trip is to be the first of the iPhone developer horde to have iPad versions of several products ready for submission to the App Store. Fun, wow.


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

Apple Retail Store - Reserve Online, Pick Up in Store


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

Ship it to a UPS Store with your name and phone as contact. The UPS Store calls you when it arrives. You pick it up and they charge you a $5 handling fee. Pay GST/PST at the border. Easy-peasy.


----------



## croatsensation (Jul 14, 2007)

I also pre-ordered mine for pick up at Buffalo. I was wondering if they will accept cash or canadian credit card? I got my iphone there as well and had no issues.


----------



## expergo (Feb 28, 2005)

croatsensation said:


> I also pre-ordered mine for pick up at Buffalo. I was wondering if they will accept cash or canadian credit card? I got my iphone there as well and had no issues.


You can usually pay with any credit card (Visa/MC/Amex).


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

I'm probably going to call a US Apple Store tomorrow but does anyone know if I can pre-order an iPad to be picked up on April 6th, rather than the 3rd. I can't go until then but would like to have one reserved.


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

No. The pre-orders are only held till 3PM on the 3rd after which they're released to anyone that wants one.


----------



## palm0014 (Mar 7, 2005)

*Pricing*

I am also thinking of picking up one in the US solely for the fact that Canadian prices are a little more expensive usually.

Ex: iPod Touch $199 vs. $219 (US/Cdn)
Macbook $999/$1099

Hmm...actually, it looks like it's a 10% difference, and if you have to pay the GST/PST on the way back over the border, you would be paying more.

I have just convinced myself to wait! Maybe these figures will help others also.


----------



## croatsensation (Jul 14, 2007)

Also wondering if i have gift certificates bought in Canada, can i use them in the U.S?


----------



## QPriamos (Mar 17, 2010)

palm0014 said:


> I am also thinking of picking up one in the US solely for the fact that Canadian prices are a little more expensive usually.
> 
> Ex: iPod Touch $199 vs. $219 (US/Cdn)
> Macbook $999/$1099
> ...


Wouldn't we have to pay GST/PST anyway if we bought it in Canada? If so, I think it would come down to the currency conversion rate + sales tax in the state you buy it. If that's less than 10%, it would be cheaper to buy it in the States. Correct me if I'm wrong.

I'm planning to drive over and pick it up on April 3 regardless. Can't wait.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

Anyone here able to pick one up for me? I can't get down to Buffalo on the 3rd and would prefer but want to get one for my spouse's birthday on the 5th. Was going to go on the 6th but there is a chance that they will be sold out day one (a la iPhone).

If anyone is in the Toronto area and is heading that way, I can arrange a transfer so that you can order mine and bring it. It's a big trust thing so a well established ehMacer would be prefered.

Let me know.


----------



## psxp (May 23, 2006)

Yes, some states have no sales tax (ie. Oregon) , so purchasing large items is really great. Ie. Digital cameras.


----------



## palm0014 (Mar 7, 2005)

QPriamos said:


> Wouldn't we have to pay GST/PST anyway if we bought it in Canada? If so, I think it would come down to the currency conversion rate + sales tax in the state you buy it. If that's less than 10%, it would be cheaper to buy it in the States. Correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> I'm planning to drive over and pick it up on April 3 regardless. Can't wait.


You're completely correct. The GST/PST shouldn't be involved in the equation. 

All you have to take into account is the currency and sales tax. In my case, driving to NY State from Ottawa will net me 5% NY State tax (l believe it's 5%?)

Now you got me thinking again!


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

palm0014 said:


> You're completely correct. The GST/PST shouldn't be involved in the equation.
> 
> All you have to take into account is the currency and sales tax. In my case, driving to NY State from Ottawa will net me 5% NY State tax (l believe it's 5%?)
> 
> Now you got me thinking again!


If you go down Friday night and come back Sunday night you can claim the $400.- 48-hour exemption.
Wouldn't that mean you only pay the GST/PST on the difference - assuming that the agent doesn't just wave you through in which case you pay nothing.


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

krs said:


> If you go down Friday night and come back Sunday night you can claim the $400.- 48-hour exemption.
> Wouldn't that mean you only pay the GST/PST on the difference - assuming that the agent doesn't just wave you through in which case you pay nothing.


It would be great if it worked that way, alas it's all or nothing on the GST/PST. You either meet the 48 hour minimum (and $400 maximum) or you pay. As others have pointed out the only real added cost is the State tax (and since this is Canada, you pay GST/PST on that too...a few extra bucks but worth noting), plus the cost of fuel getting to and from your location.


----------



## Wraithverge (Mar 21, 2010)

*iBookstore?*

EDIT: 
Just noticed there's a thread dedicated to my concern re: iBooks in Canada. My bad! 

One of my primary concerns lately is the potential lack of the Apple eReader app (iBooks?). It was my understanding that you won't even be able to download the app for reading eBooks unless you have a US account. I have many classic eBooks just waiting to be put on my fresh iPad, but will I even be able to read them?

I don't have any confirmation of the lack of the eReader other than the brief 'small print' on the Apple website "iBooks is available only in the U.S." Does anyone have any more insight?


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

(( p g )) said:


> It would be great if it worked that way, alas it's all or nothing on the GST/PST. You either meet the 48 hour minimum (and $400 maximum) or you pay.


I also thought it was "all or nothing" but when I look on the cbsa website the all or nothing applies only to the 24 hour $50.- exemption.
I think I'll call customs tomorrow and ask.

From the official website:

_What are your personal exemptions?
After each absence of 24 hours or more

You can claim up to CAN$50 worth of goods without paying any duties. This is your personal exemption. You must have the goods with you when you arrive in Canada and you cannot include tobacco products or alcoholic beverages in this exemption. If the goods you bring in are worth more than CAN$50 in total, you cannot claim this exemption. Instead, you have to pay full duties on all goods you bring in.
After each absence of 48 hours or more

You can claim up to CAN$400 worth of goods without paying any duties. You must have the goods with you when you arrive in Canada. Although you can include some tobacco products and alcoholic beverages, a partial exemption may apply to cigarettes, tobacco products and manufactured tobacco. See the sections called “Alcoholic beverages” and “Tobacco products” for more details._

I know that Canada Customs often applies the duty incorrectly on a private parcel.
For that you get a $60 exemption and if the value is more than that, the duty/tax applies only to the excess amount.
But that is not what Canada Customs usually bases the duty/tax on, they use the full amount.
I called the head office at CC once a few years back to ask about that and was assured that I should only be charged on the excess amount and they will refund the overcharge if I send in the form that comes with a parcel.

I realize the rules are different when you bring things across the border, but in the above it specifically mentions the "all or nothing" with the $50.- exemption but not with the $400 exemption.
That prompted me to post on ehMac to see what kind of comment I would get.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

Macified said:


> Anyone here able to pick one up for me? I can't get down to Buffalo on the 3rd but want to get one for my spouse's birthday on the 5th. Was going to go on the 6th but there is a chance that they will be sold out day one (a la iPhone).
> 
> If anyone is in the Toronto area and is heading that way, I can arrange a transfer so that you can order mine and bring it. It's a big trust thing so a well established ehMacer would be prefered.
> 
> Let me know.


Still hoping that someone here might be able to help me out. I'd be happy to pay for your gas for the trip. Just can't make the trip myself and need it before the 5th. Please PM me if you can help me out.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

FWIW I have on at least two occasions come back with goods just over the $400 limit. I was waived through with the comment that it really wasn't worth the paper work to collect GST on $20.

Would seem to indicate that it is only the overage that you get charged on after 48 hours. $420 would produce $21 GST which probably would be worth the time it took to fill out a form and check receipts.


----------



## dmbfan (Mar 23, 2005)

*App availability? Probably not 'til late April?*

I've also "reserved" an iPad at Walden Galleria. I want it to take with me on a trip in a few weeks, otherwise I'd probably wait until late April. However, it just dawned on me - they likely won't update the Canadian iTunes store with iPad apps until it launches in Canada. 
I'm concerned I will have my iPad, but won't be able to do much with it until it launches here. Hmm.

Any thoughts?


----------



## jimbotelecom (May 29, 2009)

dmbfan said:


> I've also "reserved" an iPad at Walden Galleria. I want it to take with me on a trip in a few weeks, otherwise I'd probably wait until late April. However, it just dawned on me - they likely won't update the Canadian iTunes store with iPad apps until it launches in Canada.
> I'm concerned I will have my iPad, but won't be able to do much with it until it launches here. Hmm.
> 
> Any thoughts?


Get a US account. Load it up with a visa or mastercard purchase from a grocery store.


----------

